# Clinical Sink or.......?



## Alias (Jun 7, 2010)

Quick question.  I have an addition to the local veterinary center and am doing the plan check.  Would you consider the sinks located in the exam rooms clinical sinks or regular sinks?

Thanks,

Sue, in sunny CA


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 7, 2010)

clinical -   Handwashing and cleaning of exam areas.


----------



## Alias (Jun 7, 2010)

Builder Bob -

Thank you!  That was my thought but, wanted other opinions.

Sue, in sunny CA


----------



## fatboy (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd agree.........FWIW


----------



## globe trekker (Jun 7, 2010)

Sue,

I concur with the other esteemed forum members!

.


----------



## Alias (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks fatboy & globe trekker. This is a major expansion and, I'll be truthful, we haven't had much new commercial here since RiteAid in '05.  To tell you the truth, not much new of any type.

Sue, in sunny CA


----------



## Dr. J (Jun 8, 2010)

In the sense that a sink in a clinical setting is a "clinical sink", then i would go along with the others.  Then again, the carpet would be "clinical carpet" the windows would be "clinical windows", and the pencils in the pencil holder would be "clinical pencils".  But to me, a "clinical sink" is a large fixture with a flush valve used to dump bedpans.  http://www.americanstandard-us.com/assets/documents/amstd/spec/SpecSheet_278.pdf

What is the context of this question - how would adding the word "clinical" change your code review


----------



## Alias (Jun 8, 2010)

Dr. J -

Interesting link.  The sinks that are on the drawings appear to be regular handwashing type sinks and do not look like what you posted.

The only difference would be the number of drainage fixture units for sizing the waste lines for the building.  CPC includes clinical sinks in it's DFU Table, hence the original question.

Thanks,

Sue, in sunny CA


----------



## Dr. J (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't have CBC.  What are the DFU numbers.  A handwash sink should be 1 or 2, a clinical service sink should be similar to an old school water closet (these things flush a colon cleaning 6.5 gpf) at 4-6 dfu.


----------



## Dr. J (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't have CBC.  What are the DFU numbers.  A handwash sink should be 1 or 2, a clinical service sink should be similar to an old school water closet (these things flush a colon cleaning 6.5 gpf) at 4-6 dfu


----------



## skipharper (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree with Dr. J


----------



## Alias (Jun 9, 2010)

Dr. J said:
			
		

> I don't have CBC. What are the DFU numbers. A handwash sink should be 1 or 2, a clinical service sink should be similar to an old school water closet (these things flush a colon cleaning 6.5 gpf) at 4-6 dfu.


Dr. J -

Per CPC (UPC) - lav - 1, service - 2, clinical - 6

I have gone with the service at this point. As this is a veterinary office and these are exam room sinks, how much hair/debris is going to wind up in the sink/trap?

Sue, in (finally) sunny CA


----------

